# Helsinki-->Stockholm



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your magnificent photos...:cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Linguine* big thx!!!

Next set now!


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a really great thread, with so many beautiful and very interesting photos :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much *aarhusforever*! :cheers:

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Please, come here in summer time and you will see a different city. 
Thank you for sharing some great pictures.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent photos, D1ego. Winter or summer—Stockholm is a jewel! It looks like such a comfortable, clean, well-preserved city. It's no wonder the Swedes have among the highest quality of life in the world.

Being a Swedish-American myself, I hope to make the pilgrimage someday!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*dj4life* I hope that I can visit Stockholm in this summer! :cheers:

*Jennifat* Stockholm is a jewel - you absolutely right! 

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Helsinki...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Linguine* thanx!

But last pics was from Stockholm Very soon I'll add fotos from Helsinki

Next set


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Стокгольм, Швеция» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent photos :applause:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*hhhhh* thanx!!!

And now Helsinki


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderful thread! Stockholm is beautiful. Can´t wait for more photos of Helsinki :cheers:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

There are some quality pictures in this thread mate, nice showcase.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thx guys!!!

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very good and interesting photos!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*DanielFigFoz* thx man!

Now I want to show some pics from Helsinki those I was made in february
The weather was so fine and it done my walk around city so nice


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank god it's summer...  Both cities look exceptionally dead in these, but very neat architecture and cityscape shots nonetheless. Stockholm being overrepresented so far, but you have time to fix that up.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Jape* I like to do exactly architecture and cityscape shots :cheers:

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, great photos once again :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*christos-greece* thx man! :cheers:

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

When were these photo's taken? Thanks for the updates.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Godius* this pics were taken in january and february of 2012

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Хельсинки, Финляндия» на Яндекс.Фотках

Thats all in this thread....
Thx for all your attentions!!!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent photos!!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*hhhhh* thanx!


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

Great photos of Stockholm and Helsinki!

I expect you to do the same Helsinki-->Stockholm in summer time


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*datoriprogram* thanx!
I know that Stockholm and Helsinki are also awesome in summer :cheers:


----------

